# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Isaan-Lao-Dialekt

## wein4tler

Als ich jetzt wieder einen Monat in Khon Kaen zugebracht habe, ist mir wieder verstärkt aufgefallen, dass die Einwohner sich meistens im
Isaan-Lao-Dialekt unterhalten. Nur auf Ämtern wird thailändisch gesprochen. Ich kann mich mit meinen Thailändischen Sprachkennissen (Level A2) mehr oder weniger über die Hügel werfen.
Die Leute bleiben stur beim Isaan-Lao. Also werde ich versuchen diesen Dialekt zu erlernen.
Hat jemand von Euch schon diesbezügliche Spracherfahrungen gemacht? Gibt es ein Wörterbuch Isaan-Lao auf Englisch oder Deutsch?
Wahrscheinlich muss ich mir ein eigenes Wörterbuch erstellen.
Ein paar Wörter habe ich schon:

                                         Thai			Isaan-Lao

nein					ไม่, mâj		บ่, bɔː

wieviel			เท่าไหร่, thâuràj	     ท่อใด, thɔ̄ːdàj

sprechen			พูด, phûːt			เว้า, wâu

lernen			เรียน, rian			เฮียน, hían

Haus				บ้าน, bâːn			เฮือน, hüːan

gehen			เดิน, döːn			ย่าง, jāːŋ

viel				มาก, mâːk	        	หลาย, lǎːj

mögen			ชอบ, tschɔ̂ːp		มัก, māk

gut schmecken
(lecker)			อร่อย, àrɔ`j	        แซบ, sɛ̂ːp

Kuh				วัว, wua			งัว, ŋúaː

Wurst			ไส้กรอก, sâj krɔ̀ːk	     	ไส้อั่ว, sȁj ua

wirklich			จริง, tɕiŋ		           อิหลี, īː lǐː

zuviel			เกินไป, gön paj			โพด, phôːt

ein wenig			นิดหน่อย, nítnɔːj     	หน่อยนึง, nɔ̄ːynüŋg

machen				ทำ, tʰam			เฮ็ด, hēt

halt, stop				หยุด, jùt			เซา, sáu

----------


## wein4tler

Habe im Word so schön alles erstellt, aber dieses Programm schafft es anscheinend nicht die Formatierung zu behalten.

----------


## Enrico

In der Tat. Formatierungen aus Word können hier nicht übernommen werden. Aber ich finde es trotzdem recht übersichtlich. Lass uns so weiter machen.  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Deutsch..................................Thai.....  .............Lautsprache...........Isaan-Lao....................Lautsprache
Persönliches Fürwort:....Ich...	f. Mann: พม  ..............phom ...............ข่อย  ................. khooj
                           ............................ ........            f. Frau: ดิฉัน .............  ditschan
                           ............................ ........            f.beide: ฉัน................. tschan



Du, höflich Sie .........................  คุณ, ท่าน.............	khun, thaan  ........เจ้า........ dschau

Er, Sie, Es ................................	เขา......................  khau.................  ลาอ......... saau

Es (Sache,Tier)                    	มัน	        man	                มัน	            maan

Wir                                     	เรา	        rau                    เฮา	            hau

Ihr	                                   พวก คุณ	     phuag khun     	พวก เจ้า       	phuag dschau

Sie                     	           พวก เขา	     phuag khau	     พวก เขา	        phuag khau

Sie (Tiere)                   	   พวก มัน	     phuag man	      พวก มัน	        phuag maan


Beim *„Besitzanzeigenden Fürwort“* wird das Wort  khoong ของ   vor das Persönliche Fürwort gestellt.

z.B.: mein    ของฉัน  khoong dschan   in Isaan-Lao : ของข้อย khoong khooj

Einige Sätze in Isaan-Lao:


Wie heißen Sie? Wie ist Ihr Name?	เจ้า ชื่อ ยัง  dschau süü njang 

Ich heiße.../ Mein Name ist.....	 	ข้อย ชื่อ…   khooj süü...

Ich bin erfreut sie kennen zu lernen.	ยีนดีที่ไดัฮุ้จัก  nyin dii tii dai hudschak

Das ist mein(e): ........	นี้แม่น......ของคอย          nii mään…...khoong khoj

Freund, Freundin	fään		แฟน

Ehefrau	mia		เมย
Ehemann	pua		ผัว
Tochter	luugsaau	ลูกสาว
Sohn		luugsaai	ลูกซาย
Mutter	mää		แม่
Vater		phO		พํ่
jüngerer Bruder	noong saai	น้องสาย
älterer Bruder	aai		อ้าย
jüngere Schwester	noong saau	น้องสาว
ältere Schwester	öai		เอี้อย

----------


## schiene

Auch in Prakhon Chai wird  ein Dialekt gesprochen.dabei handelt es sich um Khmer und einen Lao Dialekt.Als einer der nur wenig Thai spricht ist es schwer zu unterscheiden ob es sich um Thai oder einen Dialekt handelt.
Die Familie spricht so ziemlich alles aber wenn sie mit mir reden* nur* Thai.Aber sie versuchen mir auch immer mal wieder paar andere Worte auf Khmer bezw, Isaanlao beizubringen.Die gehen aber bei mir in das eine Ohr rein und im anderen raus.Wozu sollte ich einen Dialekt lernen wenn schon das Thai für mich schwer genug ist.Neeeeeee,das wäre zu viel verlangt. :: 

Aber interessant ist es alle mal!!
Mach weiter Peter  ::  ::  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Danke, Schiene. Es ist schwer hier das reinzustellen, weil die Formatierung von Word hier nicht übernommen wird. Dort habe ich es schön
in einer Tabelle gemacht. Muss halt mit den Gegebenheit hier zu recht kommen.

----------


## pit

Du kannst z.B. von einer Seite aus Word einen Screen Dump machen und den dann als *.jpg - File anhängen. Dann ist es halt kein Text, sondern ein Bild!

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Danke, Pit. Das habe ich auch schon überlegt.

----------


## Enrico

Also ich finde die Formatierungen nun nicht sooo schrecklich. Als Text gefällt mir persönlich das auch besser als als Bild.

----------


## wein4tler

Enrico, ich habe es  versucht schön aufzuteilen in: Deutsch - Thai - Lautsprache (Thai) - Isaan-Lao - Lautsprache (Isaan-Lao). Leider sieht man diese Trennung nicht so gut.
Darum habe ich es in Word mit einer Tabelle versucht. Aber die wird auch nicht übernommen. Dann probierte ich die Abstände mit dem Punktzeichen, aber dies ist sehr mühsam. Deshalb habe ich das aufgegeben.
Beim Bild kann man halt keinen Text raus kopieren, wenn man sich die Wörter ins Word übertragen will. Kannst nur das Bild kopieren. Ist halt die Frage was ist besser?

----------


## Enrico

Text finde ich besser. Aber die Formatierungen aus Word kann man leider nicht übernehmen. Hab da mich schon in allen Support Foren schlau gemacht. Einziges was hilft, ist die Tabelle die hier angeboten wird.

1
2
3

eins
zwei
drei





nung
song
saam

----------


## wein4tler

Die Tabelle ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Aber das ist doch schon was. Muss ich beim nächstenmal ausprobieren.


Deutsch
Thai
Lautschrift
Isaan-Lao
Lautschrift

persönliches Fürwort
ich
männl. ผม
phom
คอย
khooj


ich
weibl. ดิฉัน
ditschan
เจา
dschaau

----------


## wein4tler

Im Prinzip geht es. Das Mühsame dabei ist, dass man nach ca. 20 Minuten schon wieder abgemeldet ist.
Wenn man Änderungen durchführen will muss man auch sehr schnell sein, weil nach 20 Minuten die Sperre eintritt.

----------


## Enrico

Mit der Abmeldung muss ich noch schauen, aber die 20 Minutensperre hast du als Mod in diesem Bereich nun nicht mehr.

----------


## wein4tler

Danke Enrico.

Versuche nun einmal ein bißchen Grundsätzliches des Isaan-Lao-Dialektes zu bringen.

Ein Satz hat zwei Teile: ein *Subjekt* (Satz-Gegenstand) und ein *Prädikat* (Satz-Aussage, Eigenschaft).
Das Subjekt ist meist ein Hauptwort (plus Modifizierer, Bestimmungswort etc.) oder ein Hauptwortersatz (ein Fürwort).
Das Prädikat ist ein Zeitwort (Hilfszeitwort).

*Der Fragepartikel:* 

Der Satz wird durch ein Fragewort (Fragepartikel) zu einem Fragesatz verwandelt.

Das Fragewort „boo“ 	บํ่  für eine Ja/Nein – Frage wird am Satzende angefügt.

Zur Beantwortung der Frage wird:

für ein Ja das Verb wiederholt (1),
für ein Nein wird boo vor das Verb gesetzt (2).

(1) sabaaj dii boo?	สบายดีบํ่?	Wie geht es (Ihnen)?
(2) boo sabaaj	บํ่สบาย       	nicht gut

Gespräch:

A: dschau sabaaj dii boo	เจาสบายดีบํ่	 Wie geht es Dir (Ihnen)?
B1: sabaaj dii khoopdschai	สบายดีขอบใจ	 gut, Danke!

oder:
B2: khoj sabaaj dii khoopdschai	คอยสบายดีขอบใจ	 Es geht mir gut, Danke!
dschau dä?		                        เจาเด?	               und Dir (Ihnen)?
A: boo sabaaj	                        บํ่สบาย	nicht gut

A: jaak dscha gin nam tschaa boo?	อยากจะกินน้ำชาบํ่? 	Möchten Sie Tee trinken?
B1: jaak gin	อยากกิน	Ja
oder   B2: boo gin	  บํ่กิน   Nein
Das Wort „ist oder sein“:        mään  แม่น  und ben  เบัน

Im Isaan-Lao-Dialekt wird unterschieden zwischen Gegenstände und Personen.
*mään* *แม่น*  für Gegenstände und 
*pen*  *เบัน* für Personen verbindet Hauptwort und Pronomen.
Ist aber nicht unbedingt nötig zwischen Hauptwort und Eigenschaftswort, da wird es dann meistens weggelassen.
Beispiel:
Das ist eine Fahrradrikscha.	annii mään samlor      อันนี้แม่นสามล้อ

Ich bin Musiker.	khoj pen nakdont(r)ii      คอยเบันนักดนตรี

Das Essen ist gut.	ahaan nii sääp           อาหานนี้แษบ

Das Wort *„haben“*, oder auch „da ist oder da sind“: *mii*   มี

Beispiel:
Ich habe ein Fahrrad.	khoj mii lot-tiip               คอยมีลํดตีบ

Ich habe kein Fahrrad.	khoj boo mii lot-tiip           คอยบํ่มีลํดตีบ

----------


## wein4tler

*Einige Worte rund ums Bauen und Wohnen:*

Baumaterial, Baustoff – วัตถุ ก่อ สร้าง – wadtu goo saang
Beton – คอนกรีต – koongriit
Mörtel – ปูน ฃิเมนต์ ผสม แล้ว – puun siimeen(t) pasom lääu
Sand – ทราย - saai
Gips - แคลเซียม ซัลเฟต – kälsiom salpet
Ziegel – อิฐ – ith
Dach – หลังคา – langkhaa

Erdgeschoß -  ชั้นล่าง, ชั้นหนึ่ง – dschanlaang, dschannüng
Fußboden – พื้น – phüün
Holzfußboden – พื้นไม้ – phüün maai
Wand – ผนัง - phanang

Fenster – หน้าต่าง – naa taang
Fensterrahmen – กรอบหน้าต่าง – groob naataang
Fensterbrett – หิ้ง หน้าต่าง – hing naataang
Fenstergitter – ลูก กรง หน้าต่าง – luug grong naataang
Fensterladen – บาน เกล็ด – baan gled
Fensterscheibe – บาน กระจก oder กระจก หน้าต่าง – baan gradschog
Fassade – หน้ ตึก – naa tüg

Kachel, Fliese – กระเบื้อง เคลือบ – grabüang khlüab
Fliesenkleber.- ติดกระเบื้อง – tid grabüang
Fliesen verlegen – วางกระเบื้อง – wang grabüang
Keramik –เครื่อง เคลือบ ดิน เพา – khrüang khlüab din phau

Haustür - ประตู เข้า บ้าน – pratuu kau baan
Türschloß – ล็อคประตู – lok pratuu
Schlüssel –กุญแจ – gundschää
Türgriff – มือจับประตู – müüdschab pratuu

Elektriker – ช่างไฟ – dschang fai
Reparatur – การซ่อมแซม – gansomsäm
reparieren – ซ่อม – som
Werkzeug – เครื่องมือ – khrüang mü
Messgerät - เครื่อง วัด – khrüang wad
messen - วัด ขนาด – wad khanad
Strommessgerät –แอมแปร์มิเตอร์ – ämphämitö(r)
Leistungsmesser – มิเตอร์ไฟฟ้า – mitö(r)faifaa
Kabel, Leitung – สาย – saai
Sicherung – ฟิวส์ – fiu(s)  (aus dem Englischen: fuse)
Schalter – สวิตซ์ – sawit(sch)   (aus dem Englischen: switch)

Klebstoff (Leim) – กาว – gaau
kleistern - ทา กาว – thaa gaau
Tapete – วอลล์เปเปอร์ – wallpepö(r)  (aus dem Englischen: wallpaper)

Jalousie – มู่ลี่ – muu lii
schließen – ปิด – pid
Die Jalousie schließen – ปิด มู่ลี่ – pid muu lii
Vorhang – ม่าน – maan
Den Vorhang zu- oder aufziehen – รูด ม่าน – ruud maan

Bett – ที่ นอน, เตียง – tii noon, tiang
Bettdecke – ผ้า ปู ที่ นอน – paa puu tii noon

----------


## lucky2103

> Thai			Isaan-Lao
> 
> nein					ไม่, mâj		บ่, bɔː
> 
> wieviel			เท่าไหร่, thâuràj	     ท่อใด, thɔ̄ːdàj  Das heisst eigentlich เท่าใด oder หลายบันใด. Dieses ท่อใด ist eher ein Hörfehler.
> 
> sprechen			พูด, phûːt			เว้า, wâu
> 
> lernen			เรียน, rian			เฮียน, hían
> ...



Ich hoffe, ich konnte etwas helfen.  ::

----------


## lucky2103

> Danke Enrico.
> 
> Versuche nun einmal ein bißchen Grundsätzliches des Isaan-Lao-Dialektes zu bringen.
> 
> Ein Satz hat zwei Teile: ein *Subjekt* (Satz-Gegenstand) und ein *Prädikat* (Satz-Aussage, Eigenschaft).
> Das Subjekt ist meist ein Hauptwort (plus Modifizierer, Bestimmungswort etc.) oder ein Hauptwortersatz (ein Fürwort).
> Das Prädikat ist ein Zeitwort (Hilfszeitwort).
> 
> *Der Fragepartikel:* 
> ...


Du musst da ein wenig aufpassen, denn Du benutzt hier sehr oft Vientiane- Lao Worte und Vientiane- Lao Schreibweise.

Beispiel: Das Wort "boa" wird im Isaanischen ป่ geschrieben, aber im Vientiane- Lao บํ


Desweiteren schreibst Du ลํดตีบ (Tretfahrzeug). Den Begriff gibt es nur in Laos und Lanna. Im Isaan heisst es รถจักรยาน, wie im Hochthai auch

Ausserdem ist Deine Schreibweise für รถ (ลํด)  fast Vientiane- Laotisch (ລົດ).

Ach ja, แษบ bitte als แซบ schreiben.
Und denk dran: ขอบใจ geht nur in Laos selbst. Im Isaan bitte nur mit Kindern  oder deutlich Jüngeren verwenden.


Bitte meine Verbesserungen nicht als Kritik auffassen. Ich will nur helfen.  ::

----------


## Enrico

> Bitte meine Verbesserungen nicht als Kritik auffassen. Ich will nur helfen.


Es freut mich, aus unter anderem diesen Grund hab ich dich eingeladen  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Und denk dran: ขอบใจ geht nur in Laos selbst. Im Isaan bitte nur mit Kindern  oder deutlich Jüngeren verwenden.


Da hängst halt schnell ein ลายๆ เด้อ / lai-lai dö  an dann passts auch für weniger deutlich jüngere.

----------


## wein4tler

Danke für die Verbesserungen, Lucky. Kannst Du bitte ein wenig zu Deiner Person schreiben. Es gibt einen Vorstellungs-Thread für neue Member.

----------


## lucky2103

Schon passiert.

----------

